# Trick to turning Purple Heart?



## yellowtruck75 (Apr 23, 2011)

Who turns Purple Heart?  I am having a heck of a time getting it to finish purple.  I have no problem turning a pen but the finish comes out more brown than purple.


Thoughts?


----------



## LeeR (Apr 23, 2011)

It needs to sit in sunlight to turn it back to purple. I just put anything purpleheart by the window, and wait ...

Hard to say how long it may take, but a few days to a week or so is not uncommon. Sand it to finished shape and smoothness, and apply finish (friction polish, CA, polyurethane, etc.) after it returns to purple.


----------



## woodgraver (Apr 23, 2011)

In my experience, when you freshly cut or turn purple heart you need to set it out in the sun for a couple of days.  A combination of oxygen and sunlight seem to bring out the purple color.  Ironically, to keep it purple you need to protect it from both oxygen and sunlight.  Using a UV inhibitor like penofin oil and sealing with laquer is one technique I've used successfully.  It isn't like it will change colors right away, and for pens I think our normal finishing methods are just fine.


----------



## barrysj (Apr 23, 2011)

You need to turn it and sand it so that it is ready for finishing.  Place it in a window sill for 2-3 days (rotating it every day).  Do not put it in a window sill that bakes the blank...just one where there is enough sun light.  The material is photosensitive.  It will color up to purple in two to three days and then you can finish it with CA or polish

-Steve


----------



## Sylvanite (Apr 23, 2011)

Check out A Purpleheart Pair for some tips on getting purpleheart to turn purple.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## hewunch (Apr 23, 2011)

Toaster oven on a low temp. Keep checking every 5 min until the desired color


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Apr 24, 2011)

The pen I turned already has the CA finish on it.  If I place in the window now will it color up a bit?

Thanks for all the advice I will turn a few this afternoon and let them sit before finishing.


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 24, 2011)

yellowtruck75 said:


> The pen I turned already has the CA finish on it.  If I place in the window now will it color up a bit?
> 
> Thanks for all the advice I will turn a few this afternoon and let them sit before finishing.



Yeah you should be fine. Cocobolo is the same way. I usually dont worry about it and let it happen in time.


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Apr 24, 2011)

Now I can't wait to get home today and place the pen in the sun


----------



## ren-lathe (Apr 24, 2011)

As someone said coco bolo is the same way. Some of my customers like the "developing" process and want theirs fresh turned so they can see the process. Be careful on the toaster oven process to keep the heat very low, purple heart can heat check


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 24, 2011)

Not all purpleheart reacts the same so don't be surprised if it is not a true purple as you expect.


----------

